# Sony XM-GTX1852 Amplificador de auto



## luislalo (Jul 4, 2013)

Hola muy buenas tardes a todos, ando en busca del diagrama del amplificador Sony XM-GTX1852 Xplod, o que me puedan brindar la matricula de los siguientes transitores que estan situados en Q914, Q912, Q910, Q909, Q911 y Q913. 

Gracias.


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jul 4, 2013)

hola busca por aca en general son muy parecidos saludos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 5, 2013)

por que no adjuntas imagenes de la parte afectada a ver en que te ayudo, yo tengo una igual pero me da flojera abrirla jejeje


----------

